# سته من تجار الحديد



## @دانه الدنيا@ (29 سبتمبر 2008)

وضعت السعودية ضوابط جديدة تهدف إلى الحدّ من تصدير الحديد إلى الدول المجاورة؛ بسبب زيادة الطلب المحلي، وسعيًا من جانبها إلى تجنب التعامل بالسوق السوداء، والتي من الممكن أن ترفع أسعار الحديد لمستويات أعلى مما هي عليه في الوقت الحالي. 

ويأتي إقرارُ ضوابط تصدير الحديد بعد أقل من أسبوع على قرار وقف تصدير الأسمنت اللذين يستهدفان ضبط الأسواق، وتوفير احتياجات المواطنين من السلع الرئيسية، وإحكام الرقابة على تداول وإنتاج الاسمنت وحديد التسليح. 

من جانبه قال مديرُ عام التموين في وزارة التجارة والصناعة صالح خليل: "أعددنا ضوابط جديدة للحدّ من تصدير الحديد، وبدأنا فعليًا في تطبيق هذه الضوابط التي تستلزم حصول المصدرين على شهادة تصديرٍ من وزارة التجارة".

ويأتي هذا في وقت بدأت فيه أمس أزمة شح الحديد بالانفراج بعد قيام وزارة التجارة والصناعة بحملة تفتيشٍ واسعة على بعض مخازن الحديد، حيث أسفرت الحملة التي شرعت فيها الإدارة العامة للتموين منتصف الأسبوع الماضي وبدعمٍ من الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز أمير منطقة الرياض، عن اكتشاف تلاعبات كبيرة في السوق يقوم بها بعض التجار لتعطيش السوق من الحديد. 

ويواجه نحو 6 تجار تهم تخزين الحديد لتعطيش السوق، بالإضافة إلي تهمة جديدة وُجهت لمخازن أخرى؛ وهي الامتناع عن البيع لأهداف تجارية بحتة دون مراعاة الطلب المتزايد في السوق المحلي. 

وقام فريقُ الإدارة العامة للتموين في وزارة التجارة المكلف صباح أمس، بحملة تفتيش بعض المخازن في الرياض بعد تلقي بلاغات عن وجود تخزين للحديد ورفض بعض الموزعين البيع بهدف تعطيش السوق ورفع الأسعار مجددًا إلى أرقام مقلقة. 

وبدا واضحًا من الحملة قيام العديد من الموزعين والتجار بتخزين الحديد في مخازن سرية خاصة بهم وبعيدة عن المخازن الأصلية بهدف حجبها عن السوق، واستغلال فروقات الأسعار، كما بدت مخازن الموزعين والتجار مكتظة بآلاف أطنان الحديد، لكنّ حملة الوزارة المفاجئة وقيامها بالاستدعاء والتحقيق مع المخالفين، أدت إلى انفراجٍ كبير بأزمة شح الحديد، حيث بدأت المخازن بفتح أبوابها لبيع الحديد، في تحركٍ قد يؤدي إلى زيادة المعروض وانخفاض أسعاره، خاصةً مع بدء سريان الضوابط الجديدة التي أقرَّتها التجارة فيما يتعلق بتصدير الحديد إلى الخارج.



وشدد مديرُ عام التموين في وزارة التجارة والصناعة صالح خليل، أن بعض التجار لجأوا إلى التخزين والامتناع عن البيع مدفوعين بتوقعات لارتفاع الأسعار، مشيرًا إلى أن الإجراءات الأخيرة التي اتخذتها الوزارة ستمنع كل هذه الممارسات خلال الفترة المقبلة. 

وأكد أن وزارته ستحيل المخالفين إلى لجان مختصة بالفصل في قضايا الغش التجاري واتخاذ إجراءات لضبط سوق الحديد، معتبرًا أن احتكار السوق والقيام بتخزين الحديد لتعطيش السوق يعدّ مخالفة صريحة يعاقب عليها القانون، مبينًا أنه تم تخصيص خط ساخن لتلقي الشكاوي الخاصة بأي حالات تخزين للحديد أو امتناع عن البيع من قِبل الموزعين. 

وكشفت مصادر مطلعة، عن استغلال بعض التجار والموزعين للأزمة، وانتظارهم للأسعار الجديدة التي تتزامن مع توقعات ارتفاع أسعار الحديد وللبيع بالسعر الجديد بهدف تحقيق مكاسب مالية عالية. 

ويعيش سوقُ الحديد اضطرابًا منذ فترة استغله عددٌ من التجار والموزعين، حيث بدأ الكثيرون بشراء حديد سابك الأفضل من ناحية الجودة والأقل سعرًا من المصانع المنتجة الأخرى، وذلك بهدف تخزين الحديد وبيعه بأسعار أعلى من الأسعار التي تبيع بها شركة سابك. 

ويرى مراقبون ومطلعون على ملف قضية الحديد، أن قلة عدد موزعي شركة سابك البالغ عددهم نحو 5 موزعين ساهمت في تفاقم المشكلة؛ حيث أدى هذا الأمر إلى تحكم البعض بالمعروض، وبالتالي رفع الأسعار على المستهلكين. 

وتعتبر أسعار حديد "سابك" الأقل بالمقارنة مع أسعار شركات الحديد الأخرى مثل الراجحي والاتفاق، على اعتبار أن الشركات الأخيرة تستورد من الخارج وهو ما يؤثر في تسعيرتها للحديد المربوط مع الأسعار العالمية، غير أن "سابك" تمتلك شركات ومصانع منتجة للحديد وتستطيع من خلال ذلك التحكم بالأسعار والبيع بسعر أقل من الشركات الأخرى. 

وينتظر أن تنعكس الضوابط الجديدة التي اتخذتها التجارة لجهة وقف تصدير الحديد وقيام التجارة بحملات مداهمة مكثفة على مخازن الحديد، على وفرة المعروض داخل السوق وربما استقرار الأسعار مستقبلاً.


----------



## العملات الذهبية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سته من تجار الحديد*

ايولله كثرانيين هالايام رواد الحديد .


----------



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: سته من تجار الحديد*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

